
Show HN: Mintodo.xyz – The Simplest Web-based Todo List - dgski
https://mintodo.xyz
======
moioci
Now, I've got fat fingers. If I accidentally tap the wrong spot, I lose a
todo. On iphone I don't see an undo. What am I missing?

